# خزان مياه خرساني



## (محمد ودود) (26 أغسطس 2017)

لو سمحتم يا جماعة
عندي خزان خرساني لمياه خارجة من محطة تحلية
سعته الإجمالية حوالي 5000 متر مكعب
ومقسم لعدد 5 عيون منفصلة
يربطهم هدرات موجودة بغرفة طلمبات توجد وسط عيون الخزانات
كما موضح بالحدود ذات اللون الأخضر بالصورة
ويتم تغذية كل عين من خط PVC خارجي
خارج من محطة التحلية ويدور على محيط الخزانات
بحيث كل عين خزان لها غرفة محبس من الخارج
ويوجد أيضا بكل عين خزان من الداخل
مجموعة حوائط خرسانية لتهدئة السريان
وارتفاع الخزان 5 متر
3.5 متر تحت سطح الأرض
و 1.5 متر فوق سطح الأرض
* أريد معرفة أفضل توزيع لأبواب الكشف أعلى سطح الخزان
* أريد معرفة أفضل توزيع لمواسير التهوية رقبة الوزة
التي يتم تركيبها أعلى سطح الخزان بغرض التهوية
والقطر المناسب لها
والطول المناسب البارز منها أسفل السقف الخرساني لسطح الخزان
وأيضا الطول المناسب لها أعلى السقف الخرساني لسطح الخزان




​


----------

